# PDF (iText) mit Objekt weiterarbeiten



## gladiator09 (28. Jan 2009)

hey leute!

hab diesen code hier:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
     try {
       pdftest pdf = new pdftest();
       Document document = new Document();
       PdfWriter.getInstance(document,new FileOutputStream("SimplePdf.pdf"));
       document.open();
       document.add(new Paragraph(pdf.getLines()));
       document.close();
     } catch (Exception e) {
       e.printStackTrace();
     }
  }

   /////////////////////////////////////////////////////

   private String getLines() throws IOException {
     return "hallo\n\ntest";
   }
```

funktioniert wunderbar, indem er mir das pdf-file erzeugt und in den ordner speichert!

jetzt muss ich dieses pdf-file aber weiterversenden und wollte fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie ich das pdf-dokument (wenn ich es erstellt hab), in ein File-Objekt bekomme, um es per mail zu versenden?

lg,
alex


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2009)

Du willst ein Java - Objekt per E-Mail versenden?
Oder wie


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2009)

Oder meinst du

File x = new File( pdf_Dateiname.pdf );

So bekomme ich immer FileObjekte


----------



## gladiator09 (28. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder meinst du
> 
> File x = new File( pdf_Dateiname.pdf );
> 
> So bekomme ich immer FileObjekte



ja genau sowas will ich...

aber ich will es nicht per dateinamen aufrufen! weil dazu müsste ich es speichern und und dann aufrufen (und ich muss viele pdf's erstellen)...

und deshalb will ich aus meinem oberen code gleich ein file-objekt daraus machen, ohne es zu speichern!

lg


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

galdiator09, Du weißt, dass ein File-Objekt ein Objekt ist, welches nur *Ort und Name* einer Datei darstellt und *nicht deren Inhalt*, oder?


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2009)

1. Hab ich keine Idee, wie man ein Java-FileObjekt per E-Mail versenden soll, klingt irgendwie komisch, du willst ja ein real exisierende Datei die eine physische Präsenz auf der Platte hat versenden und kein Java-Objekt, das nur im JVM existiert.

2. Irgendwo musstr du doch den Namen der pdf Datei haben, oder heissen die alle bei dir "Simple.pdf"


----------



## gladiator09 (29. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> galdiator09, Du weißt, dass ein File-Objekt ein Objekt ist, welches nur *Ort und Name* einer Datei darstellt und *nicht deren Inhalt*, oder?



ja schon, aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, den namen und ort von der erstellten datei gleich als file-objekt weiterzuverarbeiten, anstatt es dann per filename aus dem ordner aufzurufen!

aber wenns nicht möglich ist, dann mach ichs halt so 

danke & lg,
alex


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wenns nicht möglich ist, dann mach ichs halt so


Es ist sicher möglich, aber ich kapier nicht, was _es_ ist...


----------



## Gast (29. Jan 2009)

Ich versteh auch gar nicht wo das Problem liegt


----------



## Qmark (9. Feb 2009)

gladiator09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja schon, aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, den namen und ort von der erstellten datei gleich als file-objekt weiterzuverarbeiten, anstatt es dann per filename aus dem ordner aufzurufen!




```
File erstesPDF = new File(pdf_1.pdf ); 
File zweitesPDF = new File(X:\\dude\\pdf_2.pdf);
```
dies ist eine moeglichkeit, den namen und den ort der erstellten datei gleich als file objekt weiterzuverarbeiten. 

weiter gehts dann zB so:


```
PdfWriter.getInstance(document,new FileOutputStream(erstesPDF));
```
was das alles mit mails zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Ebenius (9. Feb 2009)

Qmark, ich glaube, der Thread-Eröffner möchte ─ obwohl er sich falsch ausdrückt ─ eben *kein File* erzeugen, sondern das PDF am liebsten direkt an eine Mail anhängen. Bis jetzt hat er aber noch nicht verstanden, dass es kein _File-Objekt_ gibt, welches die Daten enthält und sich nicht als Datei auf einem Dateisystem befindet. 

Ebenius


----------

